

List of Javascript Libraries or Tools? - iloveprettycode

A little over a week ago, someone posted a link to a list of javascript tools/modules/libraries that were most popular. Me being new to javascript wanted to save this list, but now cannot find it. Additionally, are there any other types of lists or sites that rank popularity of javascript libraries?
======
ck2
There is hnsearch now

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=javascript+...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=javascript+libraries)

------
jabo
Wikipedia to the rescue:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_JavaScript_framew...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_JavaScript_frameworks)

------
tilt
<http://www.everyjs.com/>

